# Wall color questions



## ckr31 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a 3 level Home(2300 sq feet in Las Vegas)the downstairs has been painted a light and medium to dark gray what would be some good colors to put on the walls upstairs to not only compliment the gorgeous downstairs,but also to make it stand out.THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Grays are difficult. A pure gray is rare. Most will have an undertone, in other words a small amount of another color mixed in. 

It is important to find out what your undertone is before choosing a second color. 
I would suggest you pick up a number of paint chips and hold them against your wall. 
The undertone will become obvious when you do this.


----------



## DesigningWoman (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello ckr31! It sounds like you have a great start for your home. Grays are neutral and such a refreshing change from the beiges. Are you creating a modern feel or perhaps a southwestern flare (since you are in Las Vegas)? 

To make the upstairs as gorgeous as the downstairs, consider a “desert rose” or “deep watermelon” from the red/pink family, “sapphire” from the blue family, “moss” from the green family, or “twilight” from the purple family. To create a light and airy feel, choose a color from the lighter part of the color palette. Conversely to create a more dramatic mood, select a darker version of the color. Here are some suggested colors (I used Glidden as my examples since I work with them at The Home Depot):































To make your decision even easier, many paint suppliers have coded their paints, identifying them with markers so you know which colors will work with others in the line. This takes the guesswork out of mixing and matching. 

One other tip: if you are displaying large works of art (like an oversized painting), keep the color simple and complement the artwork. 

Best wishes on your new look. Please post pictures so we can see how it turned out!


Designing Woman


----------

